# Gains on Mod GRF 1-29 and Ipamorelin?



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Few questions - how effective is this stack? anyone have good muscle gains from this? - also, what is the recommended dose and how many times a day should i pin?

I also read that for muscle gains pinning PWO is important.

Excuse the ignorance. First time trying this stack!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I use this before bed and know a few others on here do @Pscarb

For gains, I'm unsure. Although a lot use peps between 3 and 5 times a day for different results


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

A.J. said:


> Few questions - how effective is this stack? anyone have good muscle gains from this? - also, what is the recommended dose and how many times a day should i pin?
> 
> I also read that for muscle gains pinning PWO is important.
> 
> Excuse the ignorance. First time trying this stack!


peptides will not give great muscle gains, there is no timing essential for muscle gain above any other..

peptides release your own natural GH opposed to you injecting synthetic GH, there are many benefits to using peptides over GH the main one being it is your own GH not a synthetic form....

i have written a basic guide to peptides that will answer a lot of your questions give it a read then ask any questions you need to...

Basic Guide to Peptides


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I've made great gains with Ipam and Mod GRF dosed 2-4 times per day at saturation dose. It's stripped loads of fat off me, boosted strength and recovery and made my muscles much fuller. Like everything else, how each individual responds will be unique. I tried GHRP2 but could really feel the prolactin and cortisol at 100/100 dosing (am well under that in bw) so will try and slowly work my way up as I could really feel the GH pulse when I tried it.

Also given me better skin and hair, this is after just 3 weeks. Sometimes I think there has to be a catch with these peptides lol.

On the downside, I have been mega lethargic on times and for some reason my libido is lower though whether these are both related to the peps is debatable.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

digitalis said:


> I've made great gains with Ipam and Mod GRF dosed 2-4 times per day at saturation dose. It's stripped loads of fat off me, boosted strength and recovery and made my muscles much fuller. Like everything else, how each individual responds will be unique. I tried GHRP2 but could really feel the prolactin and cortisol at 100/100 dosing (am well under that in bw) so will try and slowly work my way up as I could really feel the GH pulse when I tried it.
> 
> Also given me better skin and hair, this is after just 3 weeks. Sometimes I think there has to be a catch with these peptides lol.
> 
> On the downside, I have been mega lethargic on times and for some reason my libido is lower though whether these are both related to the peps is debatable.


Whose peps do you use


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

digitalis said:


> I've made great gains with Ipam and Mod GRF dosed 2-4 times per day at saturation dose. It's stripped loads of fat off me, boosted strength and recovery and made my muscles much fuller. Like everything else, how each individual responds will be unique. I tried GHRP2 but could really feel the prolactin and cortisol at 100/100 dosing (am well under that in bw) so will try and slowly work my way up as I could really feel the GH pulse when I tried it.
> 
> Also given me better skin and hair, this is after just 3 weeks. Sometimes I think there has to be a catch with these peptides lol.
> 
> On the downside, I have been mega lethargic on times and for some reason my libido is lower though whether these are both related to the peps is debatable.


What do you weigh mate


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

PurePeptides.net

I will try Tom's at some point (the creme da la creme of peps apaprently) but for now I'm happy with the above.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> What do you weigh mate


Around 78-80kg mate @ 5'9", natty cept for the peps.

First time since I've been about 17 I've got visible abs lol. I do a mix of weights and running and circuit type fitness.

I don't eat loads of carbs but keep protein relatively high as I find since hitting 30 I put on a spare tyre real fkin quick lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

digitalis said:


> Around 78-80kg mate @ 5'9", natty ceptfor the peps.
> 
> First time since I've been about 17 I've got visible abs lol. I do a mix of weights and running. I don't eat loads of carbs but keep protein relatively high.


That's why you feel cortisol, prolactin sides fromghrp2, that's why you are feelig lethargic from all of them

Lower your dose in each shot to 70/70


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> That's why you feel cortisol, prolactin sides fromghrp2, that's why you are feelig lethargic from all of them
> 
> Lower your dose in each shot to 70/70


Cheers mate, yeah I have done as of the last few days and feel the difference in a good way. Apparently the GHRH is the main culprit for drowsiness.

I mix my 2mg bottles of Ipam and Mod-GRF with 2 ml of bacc water now so it's much easier to dose in a slin pin. Wold like to do ghrp 2 in the day and a big ish does of ipam in the night. Cos' I don't juice (atm) I'm happy to spend more on the peps as they are deffo worth it.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi mate just reading your article and it was very informative, if you were to do im for ghrp instead of sub q can u mis your ghrp with oil based like test in the same barrel??



Pscarb said:


> peptides will not give great muscle gains, there is no timing essential for muscle gain above any other..
> 
> peptides release your own natural GH opposed to you injecting synthetic GH, there are many benefits to using peptides over GH the main one being it is your own GH not a synthetic form....
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jamiedilk said:


> hi mate just reading your article and it was very informative, if you were to do im for ghrp instead of sub q can u mis your ghrp with oil based like test in the same barrel??


No


----------

